# AKU Test 2015..Panicking



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

hello..
aku test date is coming near and i really want some help.. can anyone plz tell me about english portion of aku mbbs test.. plz help


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

No essay last year, there was a lot of comprehension and then a bit of error detecting along with some other MCQ's.


----------



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

can u plz tell me how many errro detection mcqs do thy give?


----------



## __________ (Jan 31, 2014)

taiyab said:


> can u plz tell me how many errro detection mcqs do thy give?


10-15 Can't remember exactly.


----------



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

so how to prepare for that? grammer and vocab only?


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Date*



taiyab said:


> so how to prepare for that? Grammer and vocab only?


when is the test?!!!


----------



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

it is on 14 June


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

taiyab said:


> it is on 14 June


thank you!I couldnt find it anywhere on the website! Do you know when the early bird addmission ends?
Also i gave the test last year the english was easy .. Very basic no hard vocabulary


----------



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

you can find the key admission dates here 
Undergraduate, Pakistan


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

Is anyone applying on SAT basis?


----------



## Bloop (Aug 18, 2014)

Guys, need your help....
Anyone applying to Aga Khan on the SAT 1 basis? If yes, do they require the scores of 550 for each section and cumulative of 1800 to be attained in a single attempt or do they take the best scores from multiple attempts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

If you are sending them from college board, you can choose which attempt you choose to send.
And they will accept your best scores


----------



## Lallu (Dec 29, 2014)

*Urgent Help Needed*

Please help me .. I will be giving the test in the coming week so please guide me regarding the most important chapters and after going through the book from where can i practice the questions ??
thanks..please help as soon as possible


----------



## taiyab (Oct 26, 2014)

i'll also be giving test next week  but i have just recently started the preparation... you get info here in other threads, search
well which board are you from??


----------



## Lallu (Dec 29, 2014)

Karachi board ..can u please share the link

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone tell me the most important chapters for first and second year physics..
help will be appreciated .
reply as soon as possible


----------

